# Sticky  How To Properly Set Up Your Sony PS3 as a Blu-Ray Player



## mechman

*How To Properly Set Up Your Sony PS3 as a Blu-Ray Player*

Sony's PS3 uses a menu interface called XrossMediaBar (XMB™). Along the horizontal row are the categories and the the vertical rows contain the sub menu items.








You'll want to navigate to 'Settings' in the Horizontal row. Then navigate down to 'Video Settings'. There are several items that will need attention here. We will list each and our recommended setting.

*Video Settings*









*BD Internet Connection*

When you put a blu-ray disc in, your PS3 will connect to the internet to look for updated content for that particular disc.

Recommended - Allow









*BD/DVD Cinema Conversion*

If the video content has been recorded using the interlaced format, this option allows you to select how the PS3 will convert the content. This will mainly apply to DVD content. Automatic will allow the PS3 to detect and select the best conversion mode automatically. 

Recommended - Automatic









*BD/DVD Upscaler*

Content that has been encoded using the standard definition format can be upscaled. But which one to choose? There are four options here. Off is self explanatory. Double Scale will double the horizontal and vertical resolutions. This can result in a softer, blurry look to the content. Full Screen stretches the content to fit. Normal will set the conversion to match your screen size.

Recommended - Normal









*BD/DVD Video Output Format (HDMI)*

One of the settings under this menu item is labeled 'Automatic'. Normally you would think that this would be the best option but in this case it isn't. There have been reports of the PS3 having difficulty determining what the color space should be set to. Therefore it's best to set the color space according to the display you are using - RGB for a monitor and Y Pb/Cb Pr/Cr for a HDTV.

Recommended - Y Pb/Cb Pr/Cr for TVs, RGB for PC monitors.









*BD 1080p 24 Hz Output (HDMI)*

This relates to the frame rate or refresh rate of your display. Blu-ray generally delivers 24 frames per second. But your display may not support this rate. Therefore it's best to set this option to 'Automatic' and let the PS3 decide what the best option is for your display.

Recommended - Automatic









*BD/DVD Dynamic Range Control*

This control concerns audio, particularly when you are watching a blu-ray at a low volume level. What it is supposed to do is boost the dialogue portion of the sound. However it has been found to boost other portions as well. Therefore we recommend leaving this option 'Off'.

Recommended - Off









*BD/DVD Audio Output Format (HDMI)*

Recommended - Linear PCM (PS3 Fat)
Recommended - Bitstream (PS3 Slim)








*BD/DVD Audio Output Format (Optical Digital)*

Recommended - Bitstream








*Display Settings*

Navigate out of Video Settings and go down to Display Settings.









*RGB Full Range (HDMI)*

Limited conforms to the HD video standard, 16-235. 

Recommended - Limited









*Y Pb/Cb Pr/Cr Super-White (HDMI)*

This setting will give you deeper blacks and brighter whites if your display supports a Y Pb/Cb Pr/Cr signal via HDMI. Even if your display doesn't it won't cause any undue effect.

Recommended - On


----------



## bribowsky

Thanks for the guide. I've often wondered about some of those settings (super white). Quick question, why the different hdmi audio recommendations for slim and original? I assume all these recommendations come from trial and error, is there actually an audible difference here? Anywho, thanks again.


----------



## HTip

PS3 Fat cannot bitstream HD-audio. The PS3 Slim can. However you need a receiver with HD-audio decoders. If you don't then PCM is also the way to go for the Slim


----------



## caper26

yeah, in the end it will be pcm anyway, but people like to see the little light on the front of the avr that says "DTS Master Audio" or "Dolby Digital TrueHD", which means the avr is decoding the raw audio stream (bitstream) into pcm. The Fat PS3 cannot pass this stream, so it will decode it and pass it to the avr as pcm. You should hear the same quality regardless  Thanks to the OP for this post.


----------



## engtaz

Thank you very much for taking the time to post all the pics and descriptions. I appreciate the tips giving.


----------



## ryansboston

Thanks for taking the time to do all the screen shots. I think I have all of those settings but I'll check when I get home tonight. 

I have the older PS3 fat 60GB and HDMI so I use the LPCM as the audio output format.. I hope that the audio quality is not affected in any way when the "DTS Master Audio" or "Dolby Digital TrueHD" signals are converted to LPCM as caper26 stated.. I'd rather not have to get an OPPO BR player..


----------



## Sunlesstrawhat

Thank you. This is really helpful. I will give this a try.


----------



## Moonfly

Nice guide :T One thing however is that my PS3 also has an option for deep colour output, and this isnt in your guide.


----------



## WRYKER

I prefer to keep the Internet Connection to "not allow" since it slows down the load time of the disc and I have no desire to download pics, wallpapers, etc for the movie I'm about to watch. So if you are like me and don't care about those things turn it off for faster load/access. 
I also prefer to set the 1080p/24 to "on" since some discs will not automatically output at 24 when they 'can'. For the records I have the original FAT PS3.


----------



## mechman

Moonfly said:


> Nice guide :T One thing however is that my PS3 also has an option for deep colour output, and this isnt in your guide.


Set to automatic Dan. :T Good to see you again!


----------



## HTip

Moonfly said:


> Nice guide :T One thing however is that my PS3 also has an option for deep colour output, and this isnt in your guide.


Deep color (12 bits) was a nice initiative but in my opinion not more than that. To my knowledge there isn't one BD that supports deep color and all movies are 8 bit color depth.

So, like mechman said, auto would be fine. It will be off either way


----------



## rab-byte

HTip said:


> Deep color (12 bits) was a nice initiative but in my opinion not more than that. To my knowledge there isn't one BD that supports deep color and all movies are 8 bit color depth.
> 
> So, like mechman said, auto would be fine. It will be off either way


I've hon back and forth with deep color. On the one hand it's supposed to eliminate some banding in color gradients but it's not to rec-709 spec so it is enherantly not to spec. That said I've seen little difference to the naked eye. I leave it off.


----------



## HTip

Both my player and projector support deep color, but when I look at the status info it always reports 8 bit. But what you said sounds interesting, so I will try that and see what happens.


----------



## yoda13

Well, I decided to check my settings compared to these settings. I had about 60% of them. I set everything up as suggested here, I like it:T


----------



## rab-byte

HTip said:


> Both my player and projector support deep color, but when I look at the status info it always reports 8 bit. But what you said sounds interesting, so I will try that and see what happens.


Your content is 8-bit same reason 24p shows up on 120 or 240hz TVs.


----------



## HTip

rab-byte said:


> Your content is 8-bit same reason 24p shows up on 120 or 240hz TVs.


I know, so deep color is only meaningful when the content is 12-bit. And I haven't found any


----------



## PoTee

I have a fat set up in the bedroom and a slim in the TV room. Both set up the same. right now I'm on vacation but when I get home I'll bring this thread up and reset them both. Thanks for all the info. its good for us rookies.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

Wow!! Great tips right there!!

Thanks for taking the time to make this simple for others whom have no idea what direction to setup a PS3 as a bluray player at its optimal performance level!


----------



## PoTee

I'm in the middle of a move from the Tampa area to the Fl. panhandle area. I hope to get in and set up my equipment correctly.


----------



## jimbodude

First, thanks so much for this post. I was about to lose my mind trying to figure out why all my videos looked so dark... that "RGB Full Range" setting made a huge difference. Can't believe I missed that all this time...

One addition: you suggest setting for bitstream audio output. That is a good idea IF your receiver supports all the lossless codecs. Mine does not, so that setting would cause the PS3 to pass the DTS or AC3 stream instead of the lossless streams. That does work, and it makes the happy lights turn on, but I think it is better to let the PS3 decode the lossless stream to PCM in this case where the receiver is older and missing the proper decoders. So, I've kept the setting to PCM, allowing the PS3 to do the first decode step, so I can use the lossless audio tracks.

Thanks again, great documentation.


----------



## PoTee

Well finely finished the Move to Navarre Fl. and competed the million chores needed doing in the new place. I bought a new TV. A Panasonic ST60 60 inch Plasma. I reset the PS3 slim to these settings and it is great.

Thank You one more time I'm a happy camper.


----------



## chmcke01

Thanks a ton for the suggestions! One quick question though. I have audio and video output via HDMI from my slim PS3 to my TV, and then I use the TVs optical audio out to my 5.1 Yamaha receiver. What would be the best audio settings for this setup?


----------



## rab-byte

chmcke01 said:


> Thanks a ton for the suggestions! One quick question though. I have audio and video output via HDMI from my slim PS3 to my TV, and then I use the TVs optical audio out to my 5.1 Yamaha receiver. What would be the best audio settings for this setup?


2 possible options here. 
1st if your Yamaha has HDMI then I would pass audio and video though it. 

2nd if it does not then you should go into audio settings and set primary audio to optical. If you don't do this then your optical will only pass stereo and not surround.


----------



## chmcke01

rab-byte said:


> 2 possible options here.
> 1st if your Yamaha has HDMI then I would pass audio and video though it.
> 
> 2nd if it does not then you should go into audio settings and set primary audio to optical. If you don't do this then your optical will only pass stereo and not surround.


Oh OK, I guess I will have to leave it as is for now, my receiver only has two optical audio inputs and I use one from my computer and one from my TV. After I get my home theater setup I will only have my PS3 (until I upgrade to a PS4) and my computer so I will be able to have each one using optical audio out. Thanks!


----------



## turbojr74

Great information here - thanks for posting it.

Anyone found a good comparison of the new PS4 bluray player to the PS3 or standalone players like Oppo's $1k units?


----------



## chmcke01

turbojr74 said:


> Great information here - thanks for posting it.
> 
> Anyone found a good comparison of the new PS4 bluray player to the PS3 or standalone players like Oppo's $1k units?


I haven't found an official comparison, but I did a comparison at a friends house who had both a PS3 and a PS4 connected to his projector and watched scenes from the same Blu rays on both and honestly I couldn't tell a difference. However, that could be because of his projector just being 720p (BenQ W770ST).


----------



## rab-byte

chmcke01 said:


> I haven't found an official comparison, but I did a comparison at a friends house who had both a PS3 and a PS4 connected to his projector and watched scenes from the same Blu rays on both and honestly I couldn't tell a difference. However, that could be because of his projector just being 720p (BenQ W770ST).


Did you notice any differences in load times or spin noise?


----------



## chmcke01

rab-byte said:


> Did you notice any differences in load times or spin noise?


Unfortunately we didn't pay any attention to load times and as far as spin noise the systems were about 15 feet from where we were sitting so I couldn't really hear either one.


----------



## robsong

Does the PS3 stream Amazon prime video in 1080p and DD+.


----------



## mechman

robsong said:


> Does the PS3 stream Amazon prime video in 1080p and DD+.


Good question! And the answer is yes! Embarrassingly, I had to look this up even though I am a Prime member. :doh:

Here's a link to amazon that goes over how to set it up.


----------



## robsong

I don't see where it says it's 1080p and DD+ streaming?. I'm looking at upgrading from my PS3 and was wondering which blu ray player can. Maybe the PS4 can.


----------



## mechman

Ooops! I believe they do have some 1080p content and some select 5.1 encoded content as well.


----------



## dangerbeard

this thread is super helpful!


----------

